# Purity’s one pint liquid Jacksonville, Fl



## Remi Wood (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I’m new to this site and new to collecting as well. I was wondering if anyone had any info on this bottle or knew how much it might be worth. Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 9, 2020)

I can't find any info on it. It may be a rare bottle!


----------



## Remi Wood (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you so much for your help. I will keep researching


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 9, 2020)

Remi Wood said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I will keep researching


Good luck finding something!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't know anything about the bottle, but the token is interesting to me because it's the exact same style of token we get here in Canada.  I don't know who manufactured them but it looks like they may have supplied dairies all over the continent.


----------



## Remi Wood (Jun 10, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I don't know anything about the bottle, but the token is interesting to me because it's the exact same style of token we get here in Canada.  I don't know who manufactured them but it looks like they may have supplied dairies all over the continent.


That is very interesting about the token and Canada. I thought the token was unique as well. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 10, 2020)

I found this on Purity, looks like the brand is still in business but managed by Dean Foods. I did a quick sweep of their history on their website and a wikipedia article on the same business. The brand was started in 1925/26 by Miles Ezell who rented a truck and small operation from Dr. C.N. Cowden, a Nashville, TN physician. The operation went by the name Ezell's Dairy until 1945 when they merged with Rosebank Dairies and became Purity. Dean Foods bought the company in 1998. That puts your bottle at its earliest, 1945. There seem to be a lot of brands out there that went by purity but only one had the big swoosh on the P, I can't find anything else about it.


----------



## Remi Wood (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> I found this on Purity, looks like the brand is still in business but managed by Dean Foods. I did a quick sweep of their history on their website and a wikipedia article on the same business. The brand was started in 1925/26 by Miles Ezell who rented a truck and small operation from Dr. C.N. Cowden, a Nashville, TN physician. The operation went by the name Ezell's Dairy until 1945 when they merged with Rosebank Dairies and became Purity. Dean Foods bought the company in 1998. That puts your bottle at its earliest, 1945. There seem to be a lot of brands out there that went by purity but only one had the big swoosh on the P, I can't find anything else about it.


Excellent research! Thank you so much for helping. I think I have found a new hobby


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 10, 2020)

Remi Wood said:


> Excellent research! Thank you so much for helping. I think I have found a new hobby



It's addicting! Good luck on your future finds


----------



## treasurekidd (Jun 10, 2020)

I found a bit of info on a Purity Ice Cream Co of Jacksonville FL in a 1915 trade magazine:









						Ice
					





					www.google.com
				




Just click on the small box that pops up to expand it. Hope that helps some!


----------



## Remi Wood (Jun 10, 2020)

treasurekidd said:


> I found a bit of info on a Purity Ice Cream Co of Jacksonville FL in a 1915 trade magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Treasurekidd for your research as well. It is greatly appreciated. Everyone has been so kind to me on here, I know newbies can be annoying at times, as we have so many questions


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 10, 2020)

I just realized why that token looks so much like the ones used in Canada.  It _is _Canadian, it's from a completely unrelated company that was located in Smiths Falls Ontario. https://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces143330.html


----------

